# Lip report on BIG RED DRUM!! ON 9/26-until now!



## GreatWhiteShark (Apr 21, 2006)

On Tuesday afternoon at 12:30pm. Me and Jared got off work for some R&R headed out for some fishing at Lip. Stop at a fish store to pick up some spots for bait then headed to his house to get his gear then we're off to the pier. 

Got there at about 3:30pm and cast our lines and waited. Someone caught a 2 foot shark which was C&R . We waited until night that's when the first RED DRUM was landed 44" long buy someone that Jared knew the fish looked like it was 30lbs+  . Pics were taken then time for the release.

About 2 hours later a second RED DRUM was landed it was 45" long weight about the same maybe more  . The same thing pics and release. Those were some great fish!! 

2 bad it wasn't our night but that's alright will keep trying Jared going to get his RED DRUM from VA. Me! I'm looking forward to those nice STRIPERS coming in .

Now getting back 2 the RED DRUM at Lip just found out that Wednesday night someone landed a 48" Then early this morning someone else landed a 50" it seems that these fish are starting 2 grow BIGGER EVERYDAY . We might be seeing a new state record on BIG RED DRUM!! 
Well got to go keep those lines tight guys .

P.S.Y.C.O. MEMBER ,
GREAT WHITE SHARK


----------



## newfisherman (Apr 17, 2006)

*Red Drum This morning?*

Any idea when that 50" red drum was? I was out there from 6:30 am to 10:30, and got skunked, and didn't see much else coming over the rail than a spot or two and a skate. That would be a bummer if it was landed after I left or before i got there...probably for the best though...if I'd seen it, I would have stayed out all damn day.
tight lines,
sean


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

my buddy bret got the 48


----------



## GreatWhiteShark (Apr 21, 2006)

newfisherman said:


> Any idea when that 50" red drum was? I was out there from 6:30 am to 10:30, and got skunked, and didn't see much else coming over the rail than a spot or two and a skate. That would be a bummer if it was landed after I left or before i got there...probably for the best though...if I'd seen it, I would have stayed out all damn day.
> tight lines,
> sean


 I think it was landed at 3:30am from what I was told. I missed it 2 had to work . But when I saw those 44" & 45" inch brought on the pier they were HUGH FISH . I say a foot across weighing some where at around 30+ pounds


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

GreatWhiteShark said:


> I think it was landed at 3:30am from what I was told. I missed it 2 had to work . But when I saw those 44" & 45" inch brought on the pier they were HUGH FISH . I say a foot across weighing some where at around 30+ pounds


3:30 am????? thought that pier closed at 11:00 pm and opened around 5:30 am or so. Am I wrong and now it is open 24/7

Ed can you tell me the hours

Ken


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Ken, the pier hours have not changed, though they did not open the pier until after 6:30 on Wednesday morning. I left the pier that morning at 7:30 and when I got back later in the afternoon was told it was caught by Jay around 10:30.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm surprised anyone can catch crap with that snag out there...I lost 5 rigs the other day;makes 14 this fall....Give me the refuge instead.I hear that they getting some at the VB pier.For some reason the spot aren't moving south beyond Rudee and ya know how them drummies like those spot.Might give that a try.No snag and not the crowd....the R


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

The snag has taken on a life of it's own. It spans the width of the pier now. You gotta cast to the sides of it or over it. On the bait check retrieve you gotta raise your tip and haul ass or you will hang up. I got my drum the other day straight out.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Shoeless, you were out there? Neil and I were there. Is your name Jason?

Ken, he prolly meant 3:30PM. Typo.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dood thats Pete.


jay caught the fish in the morning on a shorter cast bait. it was 49tl from tip to tip. thast how va folk measure! i was taking a FL measure under the fish and musta got yelled at by half the folk!!! those inches count!!!


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

times have not changed 5:30 am to 11pm but some times dalton get there early around 4:30 or 4:45 and will open the pier .

i am surprised you all did not kill the boy who opened up late at 7am some times it happens and always during drum season go figure


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah it was ugly that morning there were atleast 20 cars by 530... people were PISSED... lol thats hwat i was think ed.

both them fish that morning were big and pretty copper colored.... shoulda casted short. they hit hte beach too


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey Ed, does the boy go by the name Rob? white kid with scruffy face and short hair kinda shaved length??? If so I know him and we will be having words next time im over with his buddies drinking.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Sea2aeS said:


> Hey Ed, does the boy go by the name Rob? white kid with scruffy face and short hair kinda shaved length??? If so I know him and we will be having words next time im over with his buddies drinking.


For five bucks a day and watched a couple of folks dodge that today on purpussy  + free parking I think I'd keep my mouth shut . Unless you want a real stick to the rules kinda MAN like Dalton oppening up every morning and someone collecting a parking fee when he opens the gate  Go DALTON !

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

If paying means something gets done right then im all for it. Ide rather pay $5 and see a place run right than pay nothing. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*At least 30 rigs*



the rhondel said:


> I'm surprised anyone can catch crap with that snag out there...I lost 5 rigs the other day;makes 14 this fall....Give me the refuge instead.I hear that they getting some at the VB pier.For some reason the spot aren't moving south beyond Rudee and ya know how them drummies like those spot.Might give that a try.No snag and not the crowd....the R


Lost to the snag today .

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Ide be interested in snorkeling this snag with some shears and a mask if the water was clear enough and calm..... exactly where off the pier is it located? any idea on the depth its in, how far out etc?? 

I could go down and take a look at it to see exactly what it is thats taking these rigs. Its worth a shot...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Hell Sea2,I'll finance your excursion iffn I get everything you find attached to it!  .....the R


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Don't know if'n ya could get them guys to stop throwing at the drummies long enough to be safe to go under... but if ya do I will supply the truck and cable to drag what ever is stuck down there out,,, now on the other hand what if what-ever is down there is what could be bringing the drummies in


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

You know Shooter,if we three partner on this endeaver,VB should provide us(and friends) with exclusive rights to the last 50" of the LIP for the 07 drummie season....the R


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Ill need somebody with a yak. a 2 seater preferably so they can hover above me while i go down & cut the rigs out... any takers lemme know. I can go anytime after 3pm anyday. Im only going if the tide is slack, and the seas are calm.

ill donate half the rigs back to the pier, Ill keep 25%, and whoever supplies the yak keeps 25%.

I got a feeling its a section of gillnet from what ive heard. It only makes sense to be that. If thats the case then im gonna cut er up and remove it.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

That snag ain't going anywhere whit no yak unless it can land Airplanes on it like the Nimitz.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

well if its a section of gillnet, the thing can be cut out.... Checking it out to see if it can be removed is better than constantly donating 8 oz pyramids and flouro snelled gammys. Nimitz or not, it can be atleast checked out. Ide rather be part of a remedy than part of the donators.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Gillnet*



Sea2aeS said:


> Ill need somebody with a yak. a 2 seater preferably so they can hover above me while i go down & cut the rigs out... any takers lemme know. I can go anytime after 3pm anyday. Im only going if the tide is slack, and the seas are calm.
> 
> ill donate half the rigs back to the pier, Ill keep 25%, and whoever supplies the yak keeps 25%.
> 
> I got a feeling its a section of gillnet from what ive heard. It only makes sense to be that. If thats the case then im gonna cut er up and remove it.


I've heard the same story and it could be true... At this point it has so many broke off shock lines in it that it spans the entire end of the pier. Another story that I had not seen before is Capt. Pat got snaged at the end of his cast off the N.E. corner.

If you let the fisherpeople know what you are doing, I don't think you will have any lead pounding your YAK.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i'll yak ya out there. put my anchor in it, and we can damn sure try and pull it out. last time on lip i musta seen the same guys loose like 5-6 rigs each on it.... 

definately a helluva snag monster. im not sure i could lift the lead off the bottom!!!


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

Sea2aeS said:


> Hey Ed, does the boy go by the name Rob? white kid with scruffy face and short hair kinda shaved length??? If so I know him and we will be having words next time im over with his buddies drinking.


sorry i dont know a rob must be a new kid i have not met


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

Sea2aeS said:


> Ide be interested in snorkeling this snag with some shears and a mask if the water was clear enough and calm..... exactly where off the pier is it located? any idea on the depth its in, how far out etc??
> 
> I could go down and take a look at it to see exactly what it is thats taking these rigs. Its worth a shot...


it right of the end of the pier the lenght of a good cast more than likely it is very old cypress stumps a few hundred years ago the area we are fishing was a swamp then the beach then the ocean. go down south in corala and at low tide you can see thiers. and time to time the was up after being losened by storms


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

im game NTKG. I think I met you last Sunday fishing the refuge with Nserch, Teo, Crawfish??? were you there that morning? Any day after 3 in the afternoon I am off work. Just need you to stay put above, and keep a line attatched from me to the yak. safety in numbers Im gonna go down with a mask & wicked sharp knive, size up the situation, come back up, and get a gameplan together. Best off going at slack lowtide. 

my main wonder is how much water this snag rests in. Im to a basic conclusion it sits on the edge of the bar off the pier so most likely that would put it in the shallower area, especially to pick rigs while being reeled in. It makes most logical sense, reeling in from deeper water, and catching on this snag sitting on the ledge. 

I dont know how much line is down there, but I imagine it wont be hard to find this snag. All its gonna do is get worse until something is done about it.  lets put an end to this problem. Tidalfish we unite


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

well i bet if everyone chipps in 3 to 5 bucks we could hire a crab dreger to come and rake the place clean of snags it would be cheaper in the long run ,
sinker are not cheap plus hooks leader 
theres 5 bucks right there . if you would like to go threw with this idea let me know i will set it up

the water at the end of the pier is only 10 to 12 feet deep15 at most


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm in!....the R


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Correct me if wrong, but a rake removing "tree stumps"??? That thing would get hung up in it as well..... Nifty idea Ed, but my solution costs nothing but time. Anyways. If it works, then im for it as well. Also looking to be cost efficient and get it done without having to hire somebody to as well.... Anyways


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

many people have said a hole lot of what they would do but so far i have seen no one do any thing at all 

no one care how it get done or who gets the booty of the bottom 

someone just needs to get it done

because the city will not do it that i can tell you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

yea ill second that one edgot. Its not about the booty, its about the snag... it has to be done with.. can you give me some details on what a crab dredge would do? ide like to see what this snag is. if its something that cant be removed, then the dredge would be useless and a waste. I wanna go out there and see what the darn snag is. atleast if we know what were dealing with, then the right solution can be formulated to dealing with and putting an end to this problem.... lets work together & get this fixed Ed.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

id put up the $ for the bopat idea if teh yak idea doesnt work..lost 4 rigs saturday


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

i would love to know what the snag is too but i dont dive and your not getting me in the water . did i mention i dont swim real good


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i meant boat idea in the above post


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

anyone with a yak wanna help me out lemme know. Ill supply cold chillies afterwards we can do a lil drumming.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*I thought you had a yak deal in a post above...*



Sea2aeS said:


> anyone with a yak wanna help me out lemme know. Ill supply cold chillies afterwards we can do a lil drumming.


If that is not a deal there is a yak rental shop just before you get to SB. Drop me a PM on when you want to give it a try and we will go for it. JUST MAKE SURE THE WIND IS NOT BLOWING  

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*I have a yak.*

i would try it do i have any help.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

In2win- I tried the shop on the way to SB mike, they only rent for a week at a time to a cottage renter, not daily... 


catman- ill soo help... lemme know... Just help me with the consumption of chillies afterwards while drumming.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*I am serious.*

Even if we had to stretch a cable to the lot. I saw at leats 25-40 break off this weekend. Lets do it. At least try. How do we go about it.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

cat, my idea is 2 people take a yak out there to the area....anchor over the area. I get in the water & go down, with a mask on while you stay uptop secureing a rope to the yak to keep tabs on me. This rope is secured to my trunks so you know where i am in relation to you & the yak. Ill take a knife down to do some cutting, and a sack for collecting whatever I cut loose. 

I got a feeling its a section of gillnet thats half buried in the bar, and every rig that tangles is making it worse and its growing... Its only gonna get worse too......

If its something that needs major pullage to remove, we can run a rope frm it to the pier, and im sure with everyone pulling on the end, it would come free..... we need to work as a team to fix this. and it can be done. lets unite & get this problem fixed....


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Im In*

When.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

im off this tuesday, otherwise it would have to be anytime after 3pm since im not off work till then.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Still think it's gonna take C-4 to budge that thing loose


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

well if you go after 2 on week days i can help pull rope i have a small danforth ancure and a reck ancure some rope and 50 to 100 feet of steel cable . on weekends you name the time i will be there

we could get the small black helicopters to shoot missels and thier 50 cals at it


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Great imagination there Ed....the R


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

*Sea2ses*

Word of advice...... 
PLEASE take heed.......
Please watch yourself on this little excurison...
Don't get "tangled" up and end up becoming part of the "snag" itself.....
A rope around you isn't none too smart..
At least get a BC with a quick disconnect link on it...
Or if there are any Dive Shops in the area, explain ya'll's Situation too'em and see if anyone, (Or if they know anyone) would be up too a short dive on the site too assess the area/situation.... 
All it might cost is fuel, or just "renting" the Scuba gear too check it out and deal with the problem.....
With that much gear/lines/leaders etc, it would be well advised too let someone with dive gear look at it.....
Just my 1/2 penny
LD


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*And....*



LEADDRAFT said:


> Word of advice......
> PLEASE take heed.......
> Please watch yourself on this little excurison...
> Don't get "tangled" up and end up becoming part of the "snag" itself.....
> ...





take TWO (2) KNIVES


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Did someone say .50 cal? I can bring mine.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

wtf you gonna need a .50 cal for???


----------



## stlcrtn (Oct 11, 2005)

what if whatever this snag is, is why there are so many big drum caught off the pier. if you remove the structure you may remove the fish from the area as well. i totally understand the frustration, i dont use the heavy equipment off the end for the big fish so ive never had the misfortune of losing tackle,but nobody likes to throw away money. and if you do go down there definitely take leaddraft's advice and dont get tangled up. oh yeah watch out for the fish that eat those big drum. if you do go down i wish you the best of luck


----------



## fishguts (Jun 23, 2006)

stlcrtn said:


> what if whatever this snag is, is why there are so many big drum caught off the pier. if you remove the structure you may remove the fish from the area as well
> 
> you have got to be kidding me


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The fish are not in the snag. I have a pretty good idea what is is made of.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Sea2aeS said:


> wtf you gonna need a .50 cal for???


Fun my friend....lot's and lot's of fun!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I like the sound of that f350. im hopeing it also involves cold chillies as well


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Sea2aeS said:


> I like the sound of that f350. im hopeing it also involves cold chillies as well


The cold chillies don't come out until the big boom stick is locked in her case. I definitely don't drink around firearms. Afterwards of course!

On a serious note, I'm really not considering bringing the .50BMG to the pier. Just in case someone were to read this and take me seriously.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I knew you would not bring that weapon out there. Now do you have any C-4? we could use it for clearing the snag


----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

*!*

....and the saga continues!


----------



## reel_man (Oct 20, 2005)

What if we get a chainsaw and a bunch of guys and just move the pier south about 100yds. Then the snag will be out of the way and we won't have to get all wet.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I like reel_man's idea !!!!
Better yet, each member should bring a few wood planks and some nails. We could just extend the peir another out past the snag.


----------



## GreatWhiteShark (Apr 21, 2006)

*WOW!! Alot of responds Thanks guys!! Now on the snag situation at lip?*

I've saw alot of great ideas about getting rid of this HUGH SNAG at LIP!

This is my solution if we can ask the city for help an ask if we may rent or can borrow a couple of tug boats and go out to were this snag is and try to dreg (sp) this big mess out of the water or try and least tow the snag on to shore.

That way we can get our lines wet again, and again, again for the FISH   !!

It doesn't hurt to ask?  

P.S. So let's keep the lines tight and wait for some good pullage .

P.S.Y.C.O. MEMBER ,
GREAT WHITE SHARK


----------



## stlcrtn (Oct 11, 2005)

you must not live in va beach the only way they will help is if the tourons stop coming and spending because of the snag even if they did help they would make you haul it off the beach, after they ticketed you for littering


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The best Idea is the crab dredge. Since it will dig up the anchor sinkers and the shock lines that begun it and rip the torn piece of gillnet that may have hung there on those anchors over the years( I doubt the gillnet is part of the problem). A divers purpose would be only to verify what is down there. That snag has grown from the right side to the middle so on and so forth. Every sinker and shock leader just makes it worse.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

you can take the city of your list of people to help 

they are the last place to get help from and the would only get it wrong in the end (by dumping more crap out there )and then saying well we spent all the mony aloted for the pier for the next faze . 
or some dumb thing like that 
is is up to us or a kick ass storm and we will see what happens after this noreaster my bets on US


----------

